# Anyone know where to get these ROP pins



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)

I have looked on google and cannot find these pins, also these are the same pins for my loader. Lost 2 pins for the ROPS.


----------



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)

I just now searched by picture and nothing. Cannot use my ROPs without it.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Macdoesit, haven't seen you in a while...

Is this from your Mitsubishi MT2810FD?? You will have to go to your Mitsubishi dealer. You can probably make these, but I doubt that you will find identical replacements with all correct dimensions on the internet. 

You can use bolts and locknuts on a temporary basis till you find suitable replacements.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

1429091 Pin Assy


Shop our store for all of your heavy equipment parts needs! Thousands of parts available for online purchase to get your equipment up and running today!




www.amtequipmentparts.com


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

macdoesit said:


> I just now searched by picture and nothing. Cannot use my ROPs without it.


I went to 3 search engine, picked images and looked for - - - ROPs pins. 

Duckduckgo, Google and Yahoo. ( I hate bing with a passion for image searches) LOL

There are many to choose from.


----------



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)

bmaverick said:


> I went to 3 search engine, picked images and looked for - - - ROPs pins.
> 
> Duckduckgo, Google and Yahoo. ( I hate bing with a passion for image searches) LOL
> 
> There are many to choose from.


I saw lots of pins but none like mine.


----------



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)

BigT said:


> 1429091 Pin Assy
> 
> 
> Shop our store for all of your heavy equipment parts needs! Thousands of parts available for online purchase to get your equipment up and running today!
> ...


Thank you. Yes, my MT2850. Measurements will all have to be the same.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

macdoesit said:


> I saw lots of pins but none like mine.


Do they have to be the same to work, or can modern pins do the same job?

Per the OSHA Federal law on ROPS, there has to be a manufacture marking on them. Have you found that?


----------



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)

bmaverick said:


> Do they have to be the same to work, or can modern pins do the same job?
> 
> Per the OSHA Federal law on ROPS, there has to be a manufacture marking on them. Have you found that?


Been sick for several days. I looked all over the rops and no manufacturer anywhere.


----------

